# Sembra che tu ti nasconda



## euriclea

Ciao, è la prima volta che uso il forum solo italiano e spero che la domanda sia pertinente, altrimenti la sposto. In effetti sto traducendo dall'inglese, una frase molto semplice  che in italiano mi viene da rendere con *sembra che tu ti nasconda. *Ora, stasera sono stanca, e per di più sono fiorentina, e il mio cervello provato da lunghe ore di traduzione non sa assolutamente dire se questo "che tu ti" sia italiano corretto oppure orrido toscanismo. Nascondersi è riflessivo, quindi dovrebbe andare bene... o no?

grazie

e


----------



## horace.mik

Non sono un madrelingua italiano, ma per me è corretta, sia perchè hai usato la forma riflessiva che il congiuntivo presente. Ti consiglio di modificare il tuo post e di togliere la frase in inglese.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Euriclea e benvenuta nel forum solo italiano
"che tu ti" non è scorretto al massimo può risultare pleonastico o enfatizzante o intensivo.
 In genere il pronome si omette quando la persona è chiaramente indicata dal verbo (come in questo caso) e si esprime, invece, quando il verbo è al congiuntivo per evitare ambiguità, quando i soggetti sono più d'uno o nelle contrapposizioni o quando si vuole dare al soggetto una particolare evidenza.
Sulla traduzione non mi esprimo non conoscendo il contesto.


----------



## Odysseus54

Va benissimo !


----------



## euriclea

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Sempervirens

euriclea said:


> Grazie a tutti.



Ciao, euriclea! Un po' in ritardo ma volevo soltanto aggiungere questa osservazione sulla forma allocutiva, persona singolare, che  in italiano può assumere più forme:

... che tu ti nasconda, che *Lei *si nasconda. Dunque tienine (di) conto nella traduzione.

Mi accoro al consiglio di Horace, di togliere la frase in inglese. 

Saluti da un corregionale

S.V


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> ...... Dunque tienine *di* conto nella traduzione.
> 
> ......
> 
> S.V



Ciao SV!

Nella parte che cito, c'è un "di" di troppo al mio orecchio....è un refuso o è una variante regionale? Nel primo caso ok, nel secondo caso, al limite, apro una nuova discussione.

Grazie!


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, gigihno. Grazie per avermelo fatto notare. Bravo

A buon rendere, occhiacci di lince!

S.V


----------



## bearded

euriclea said:


> Ciao, è la prima volta che uso il forum solo italiano e spero che la domanda sia pertinente, altrimenti la sposto. In effetti sto traducendo dall'inglese, una frase molto semplice  che in italiano mi viene da rendere con *sembra che tu ti nasconda. *Ora, stasera sono stanca, e per di più sono fiorentina, e il mio cervello provato da lunghe ore di traduzione non sa assolutamente dire se questo "che tu ti" sia italiano corretto oppure orrido toscanismo. Nascondersi è riflessivo, quindi dovrebbe andare bene... o no?
> 
> grazie
> 
> e


Salve
Forse avevi in mente un toscanismo del tipo ''te, tu t'hai ritinto i'ttetto'' !?  No, qui non c'entra, e la tua frase è perfetta.


----------



## Dinin

Ciao , effettivamente la frase che lei ha tradotto potrebbe sembrare giusta , ma è piu corretto dire "sembra che ti nasconda" , per evitare la ripetizione.


----------



## Odysseus54

Dinin said:


> Ciao , effettivamente la frase che lei ha tradotto potrebbe sembrare giusta , ma è piu corretto dire "sembra che ti nasconda" , per evitare la ripetizione.




Piu' corretto ?  Perche' ?

Per me invece il tu e' utile per evitare l'ambiguita' di una voce verbale che può essere sia seconda che terza persona singolare.

Sull'eventuale cacofonia del 'tu ti', la tolleriamo già senza grossi problemi quando il 'tu' è reso necessario per esigenze di contrasto o di evidenziazione del soggetto :

" E tu, ti sei mai accorto che..?"

" E tu ti sei subito dichiarato d'accordo, giusto ?"


----------



## euriclea

"Sembra che ti nasconda" potrebbe creare confusione di soggetti. "Ti" potrebbe essere oggetto, invece che pronome riflessivo. Grazie a tutti per i vostri stimolanti contributi, mi sa che tornerò su questo forum più spesso.


----------



## dragonseven

Il fatto è che in italiano se uno esclama "Sembra che ti nasconda.", risulta chiaro che il verbo è alla seconda persona singolare (soprattutto parlando alla persona in causa), poiché se fosse diversamente sarebbe esplicitato "Sembra che io/lui/lei ti nasconda.".
Necessario, non escludibile il 'tu', è nel caso che la frase fosse costruita in modo diverso, come ad esempio "Sembra che nasconda te.", qui assolutamente va indicata la persona se no il soggetto non si capisce "Sembra che io/tu/lui/lei nasconda te.".
Mia opinione


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Il fatto è che in italiano se uno esclama "Sembra che ti nasconda.", risulta chiaro che il verbo è alla seconda persona singolare (soprattutto parlando alla persona in causa), poiché se fosse diversamente sarebbe esplicitato "Sembra che io/lui/lei ti nasconda.".
> Necessario, non escludibile il 'tu', è nel caso che la frase fosse costruita in modo diverso, come ad esempio "Sembra che nasconda te.", qui assolutamente va indicata la persona se no il soggetto non si capisce "Sembra che io/tu/lui/lei nasconda te.".
> Mia opinione


Purtroppo la maggior parte della gente, non molto letterata, oggi dice  ''sembra che ti nascondi'' e, se c'è 'nasconda' ma manca quel 'tu' ,  è portata proprio ad equivocare con ''sembra che lui ti nasconda'':  Ecco perché, secondo me, la presenza di quel 'tu' è opportuna.


----------



## euriclea

Ragazzi, come ho detto nel primo post, questa è una traduzione. Ora, magari mi spostano il thread sul forum italiano-inglese, ma bisogna che chiarisca la necessità di questo "tu ti", adesso che abbiamo appurato che non è scorretto. Nel testo si parla di un berretto, un personaggio dice all'altro, "Non mi piaci con quel berretto, sembra che tu ti nasconda"; se si toglie il tu, Dragonseven, non risulta affatto chiaro che il verbo sia alla seconda singolare, e il ti potrebbe essere complemento oggetto del verbo alla terza.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti 
Allora provo a precisare un paio di cose.
Innanzitutto confermo quanto da me detto in precedenza riguardo la frase fine a sé stessa "Sembra che (tu) ti nasconda."; Euriclea (ciao ), come faccio io a sapere che questa era una porzione di frase? Io infatti ho scritto che "sulla traduzione non mi esprimo non conoscendo il contesto".
Posso ora dire che ciò che ho detto non vale per "Non mi piaci con quel berretto, sembra che (tu) ti nasconda" ove v'è un oggetto espresso (il berretto) e che quindi può passare come soggetto nella frase in OP.
Se chiunque, in italiano, rivolgendosi ad un altro pronunzia: "Sembra che ti manchi." è chiaro qual è il soggetto, o no!?
E ancora, se dicesse: "Sembra che ti piaccia/rallenti/costringa/invogli/sfugga/ecc." v'è qualche dubbio sul soggetto?
Penso che tra due persone che dialogano sia sottointeso, o ben capito, e che in caso contrario esso venga specificato, come ho detto al post #13.
Premetto che questi sono casi contrari e che sicuramente nello scritto è d'obbligo segnalare il soggetto in tutti i casi come ho specificato nel post #3 e ripeto qui "quando il verbo è al congiuntivo per evitare ambiguità", poiché ve ne possono essere almeno due in ogni caso ('io' o 'lui/lei'; molto meno probabile, ma non impossibile il 'tu').
In "Sembra che ti chiuda dentro te stesso." o "Sembra che ti perda in questo labirinto." o "Sembra che ti intestardisca/celi/imboschi/ecc.", ferme restando le suddette frasi, porgo la stessa domanda: è chiaro il soggetto (sempre tra parlanti e anche in alcuni contesti nello scritto)?
Seconda cosa. E' chiaro che nel caso di "Non mi piaci con quel berretto, sembra che tu ti nasconda" il 'tu' sta a evidenziare, in contrapposizione, il soggetto di 'nascondersi' poiché senza il chiaro soggetto sarebbe "il berretto", o no!?

Questo lo dico solo perché è esplicitato nel regolamento che la frase o il dubbio da discutere è da impostarsi con un corretto contesto che dia la possibilità a chi risponde di essere il più mirato possibile sulle richieste dell'OP, quando esso manca o è sciatto o è impreciso è chiaro che poi qualcuno scrive cose che non c'entrano con l'argomento richiesto.

"Sembra che ti nasconda.", disse l'uomo a quello che stava dietro al dito.
Ora trovatemi qualcuno che, col suo solo corpo, nasconda G. Ferrara.


----------



## euriclea

dragonseven said:


> Questo lo dico solo perché è esplicitato nel regolamento che la frase o il dubbio da discutere è da impostarsi con un corretto contesto che dia la possibilità a chi risponde di essere il più mirato possibile sulle richieste dell'OP, quando esso manca o è lascivo o è impreciso è chiaro che poi qualcuno scrive cose che non c'entrano con l'argomento richiesto.



Infatti la mia domanda era: sembra *che tu ti nasconda* è un toscanismo, o italiano corretto?
E la risposta era: la seconda che hai detto.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Euriclea 
Qual è la seconda che ho detto? (forse mi sono perso?)
La prima cosa che ho scritto in risposta è stata "'che tu ti' non è scorretto al massimo può risultare pleonastico o enfatizzante o intensivo." la quale mi sembra fosse incentrata sul tuo dubbio, tutto il resto sono solo precisazioni. Sbaglio?


----------

